# Humming sound and smell 98 Altima



## terryx (May 5, 2005)

I have a 98 Altima with about 70,000 miles on it. Today as I was stopped at a light I noticed a strange humming sound. It seemed to be coming from the front passenger side. I also noticed a weird smell. Not like gasoline. It was kind of like that burning brake smell. I haven't noticed any change in the way it drives but I am concerned. The sound and smell seem to go away when I pick up speed but they come back when I slow down to about 10-15 MPH. WHat could this be?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

terryx said:


> I have a 98 Altima with about 70,000 miles on it. Today as I was stopped at a light I noticed a strange humming sound. It seemed to be coming from the front passenger side. I also noticed a weird smell. Not like gasoline. It was kind of like that burning brake smell. I haven't noticed any change in the way it drives but I am concerned. The sound and smell seem to go away when I pick up speed but they come back when I slow down to about 10-15 MPH. WHat could this be?


without actually touching the wheel on the passenger side, check to see if theres a noticeable difference in temp between the two front wheels. it seems as if you may have a sticking brake caliper.


----------



## terryx (May 5, 2005)

AsleepAltima said:


> without actually touching the wheel on the passenger side, check to see if theres a noticeable difference in temp between the two front wheels. it seems as if you may have a sticking brake caliper.


It is hard to notice any difference in temperature. I don't smell anything anymore but the sound is definitely there. If I am in park and I press the gas, the sound gets higher and louder and then when I let off it goes back down right along with the engine sound. Could it be a belt or something? There is also a clicking sound coming from both front wheels while the engine is running. It goes away after a minute when I turn the engine off and it cools down. Could this be related?


----------

